# Hydraulic Kit for Lowrider Bike



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Just trying to find out where i can get hydraulic kits to put on a lowrider bike........any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

prohopper


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 12 2010, 10:24 PM~17463345
> *prohopper
> *


Nope......Dont seem to be able to supply them anymore i hear.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 12 2010, 05:45 AM~17463400
> *Nope......Dont seem to be able to supply them anymore i hear.
> *


u lookin for hydro or airkit? .... airkit if so hit up pedel scapperz he sell kits all day long  hydro not sure. i know showtime n pro hoppers stop selling them


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

yo homie hit up rudy @ lowrider-connection.net or 484-538-1717 :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

theres this shop down here in fla that have them.i forgot the name of the shop but it belongs to one of the individual memebers.


----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

How do you hook up air for a bike? :0


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juggalovin_@May 12 2010, 08:04 PM~17471467
> *How do you hook up air for a bike?  :0
> *


yew min an airkit?
well ask pedel_scapperz
he sell em n noes alot bout dem...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone weezy & snapper818 good looking out on the shout out!!

-juggalovin- here's the airkit topic buddy, hit me up if you need more info 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530859


----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 13 2010, 12:23 PM~17476854
> *cone weezy & snapper818 good looking out on the shout out!!
> 
> -juggalovin- here's the airkit topic buddy, hit me up if you need more info
> ...


Alright thanks alot! :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lu Daddy_@May 13 2010, 02:54 AM~17465175
> *yo homie hit up rudy @ lowrider-connection.net or 484-538-1717 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Appreciate all the replies fellas. Looks like we may be able to get a few kits sent downunder.


----------

